# Eye Care



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm beginning to succumb to the realization that I need new glasses. I have been using the same pair of glasses since my early years in high school (circa ~1998), but I could not give you the precise year. My memory fails me... These glasses (which are womens Guess glasses, by the way) have been fixed a few times, bent and molded hundreds of times, and have evidence of the lenses getting scratched and foggy. I just have to put the energy and finances forth to get my eyes examined and my face fitted with new glasses.

Have any of you had any recent examinations done?
I've been reading a little on the subject tonight of optometrists, and I have found a few local centers. Plus, the closest Wal-Mart has a section in their store dedicated to eye care. Though, I am an avid anti-Wal-Mart advocate, I understand the need in many cases due to their overall cheap prices.
Have any of you had your eyes checked and glasses purchased from Wal-Mart?
What was your experience in dealing with Wal-Mart?
Was the optometrist knowledgeable and informative?
Were the glasses selection(s) plentiful and satisfactory?
I am wary when it comes to Wal-Mart, Target, Costco, Sams Club, cheap online (etc...) products, and I'd like to get a reliable lens/frame. What do you think?

Would you recommend I seek out a separate, local Optometrist center?
I have a limited supply of funds that is mildly flexible, though that is completely optimistic and painfully submissive. I always believe in the saying "You get what you pay for" and understand that I will be spending a few hundred dollars total. What did you pay and are you satisfied with your service and product?
Also, as an added bonus, are there any specific questions that I should be asking during an eye examination that I might not be thinking of yet?
Various things I might ask during my consult may/may not be:

What is my diagnosis?
What is my prescription?
Do I have astigmatism? (I know I do... but I do not know the conditions of my examination yet)
Do I have myopia?
Would you recommend Bi Focal or Progressive lenses?
Would you recommend Photochromic lenses?
What frames/brands would you recommend?

Am I completely hyper-analyzing an eye examination? I do not remember my last examination or when it was, so I do not know the basics or routines... :doh:


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 11, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> Am I completely hyper-analyzing an eye examination?



Yes...these kind of examinations are routine and there's little to compare quality-wise between any of the businesses you've mentioned. I can understand your reticence about going to a Walmart or a Target, but their on-site optometrists and equipment are perfectly fine for your needs. 

And you can always take your prescription and go to another optical shop if you're searching around for a good bargain or different styles...but chances are the big retailers will actually have the biggest selection and best bargains anyway... 

P.S. "myopia" simply means nearsightedness


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you're analyzing a bit, yeah... but that's okay. The important thing is that you go.

If possible, an eye check should be part of your yearly health routine, along with a regular physical (and there's other checks, depending on your age). If you have any chronic conditions or other complicating circumstances, you would need more regular visits. In-store eye docs can do fine if your particular case history isn't problematic - but you should check to see what equipment they have, and what exam basics they offer. The plus side is that they are less expensive, and you can get frames at the same time. 

This page includes what you should expect from a comprehensive eye exam. It's a good idea to get all these things done, especially considering the length of time it's been since you've had an exam. Other pages can give you more information. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you both very much for your input. 
Thanks for the link to the AllAboutVision.com eye examination page, Samantha. Helped me remember more what tests are done.

I think my whole issue is that tonight I'm rather ponderous of the wonders of modern technology and how advanced of a civilization we have come in some respects. It's amazing what we know about the human body (and what we _don't_ know about it...) and how we can compensate for pretty much anything and everything.

Anyway, thanks very much for the input. I suppose clarification on the expectations of cheap service helps me make my decision. *Shrugs* I've got some local optometrist numbers to call and I'll see if they have base prices for examinations.

Also, I was sitting here thinking myopia was some sort of infection or disease of the eye.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 11, 2009)

You? Overanalyze? *laugh*

j/k buddy.. lol! I used to work for optometrists and such for years before doing what I do now, and I've never heard much in the way of bad news about places like Walmart, Target, etc.. they are cost effective, yes.

If you have an America's Best in your area, they are the most cost effective I have seen.. usually they run some sort of 2 for $___ sale and 2 pair usually includes a free eye exam, at least it did 3 or so years ago when I worked for the company.

Any doctor that's labeled an "optometrist" will check for all the things that you are wondering about and will advise you on the best care for your eyes.

Have you ever considered contacts? With your astigmatism (depending on the severity) you may need special weighted contacts, which are more expensive.. but at least you wouldn't have to deal with glasses on a daily basis. 

If you ever have any questions or anything, you know you can always email me or something. *hugs*

Melina


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 12, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> You? Overanalyze? *laugh*
> 
> j/k buddy.. lol!



Hahaha 
You know me. 

I did a search for a local America's Best, and there were no locations found within a 150 mile radius. That pretty much sucks! It's advertised right on the front page - "Buy 2 pair for $69.95 * Includes free eye exam!" Maybe I'll calculate the distance and price of gas in comparison to local prices for eye exams and glasses. Haha
I've never considered contacts though. The thought of touching my eye creeps me out, but I might see if the place I go to has contact pairs I can try out or anything. I might consider it. I do not mind using glasses, and thankfully these have lasted many, many years. Just because it's you, though, I'll remember to see about contacts.
I know there are special types, and types you can use where you don't have to change them for 5 days (I think? Night and Day?) or so... I'd be afraid to use those. I'd want a good product, which I know would come with instructions to care for properly. I tried to care for my glasses as much as possible, just as I would with my new pair. I don't know, though. We'll see.

Thanks, Melina.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 12, 2009)

Guy, Charlie and I all had exams and got new glasses this past summer. I have Kaiser ins., and because I had cataract surgery 5 years ago, I go to a Kaiser Optical Surgeon for my eye exams. Guy and Charlie both had their eyes examined at Costco by a Optometrist that did a good and very thorough job. We all bought our glasses at Costco and I'm very happy with the choices and their glasses selection, and the finished product. Charlie (who is 14) has astigmatism and we got him some very trendy and handsome Hugo Boss frames. Guy and I both got progressive lenses because we both needed bifocals, and hate the lines. I love progressive lenses they work very well for us who use computers a lot. 

We were very happy with Costco and I would certainly recommend them both for value (low prices) and quality.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 12, 2009)

Samantha makes a good point about getting yearly eye exams. Optometrists perform simple tests to determine how far removed your vision is from 20/20. There are a few diseases/abnormalities they can detect from their tests, but, in general, to _really_ determine the health of your vision you need to go to an _opthamologist_. 

They can determine things like intra-ocular fluid pressure (an indication of glaucoma) and so on. You're young, but it's a good idea to start having such exams now.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 12, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Samantha makes a good point about getting yearly eye exams. Optometrists perform simple tests to determine how far removed your vision is from 20/20. There are a few diseases/abnormalities they can detect from their tests, but, in general, to _really_ determine the health of your vision you need to go to an _opthamologist_.
> 
> They can determine things like intra-ocular fluid pressure (an indication of glaucoma) and so on. You're young, but it's a good idea to start having such exams now.




Every optometrist I've ever been to and worked for does a fluid pressure test for glaucoma. Its usually only found in younger people (such as Chimpi) if it runs in their family. It runs heavily in mine, and my pressures run high (at times over 30) so they suspect I have the beginnings of glaucoma. It could also be because of the insulin resistance disorder I have as well.. but that's a separate subject altogether.

Oh, and I forgot to mention, Justin ... the chances of you needing progressive lenses are pretty slim.  Keep in mind though, that unless you're confident you can do contacts, don't ask the doctor to fit you for them because your exam WILL be more expensive as they will charge you for a contact lens exam and fitting fee. Just FYI. 

And I wouldn't recommend the 5-day night and day ones to save my life. I tried them once and ended up with a horrid eye infection that made me wear my coke-bottle-esque glasses for over three weeks. It was awful. :doh:

I can't believe there aren't any America's Best by you ... I wonder what places such as that you do have. Hmm.

Do you have vision insurance or health insurance of any kind? Some places like Lenscrafters, etc will give a discount depending on the health insurance that you carry ... for example I know here they used to give a 30% discount to BlueCross/Blue Shield members.. I don't know if they still do that, or if they do it there. Then again 30% off of Lenscrafters original prices is pretty steep unless you get their "value" frames. 

I'm rambling. Sorry


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can second Costco for eye exams and glasses. The exam was thorough, and they were very nice. The frames were less expensive than many "eye shops" around town, and I was able to get the plain black plastic frames that I love for the cheapest price I found. 

My father went to Walmart and he found them to be good. Their frame selection was pretty nice also. 

I used to go to Kaiser when I had their insurance but found that their frame selection is pretty limited and really expensive. My first pair of glasses came from them. I wanted just plain black plastic frames and the ONLY Pair they had were Calvin Klein for almost $200.00. Granted, they lasted over 5 years, but still..it was a big outlay all at once.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> Every optometrist I've ever been to and worked for does a fluid pressure test for glaucoma.



Ah, yes -- the puff of air. It had slipped my mind that optometrists include that in their exams.

I don't know why but that thing scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------

